# connfesions of a BBW



## veggieforever (Jul 7, 2014)

*Yes, in a way. I regretted all the opportunities I missed due to lack of confidence. I would be lying if I said that I had zero regrets when at my upper weight. I much prefer myself at 155lbs as opposed to 265lbs although I admit I do miss my fuller breasts and rounder bottom but I do enjoy my slimmer and more agile frame when it comes to everyday tasks.xXx*


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't regret being fat in general. I do regret the years I spent in a weight range that was too high for my body to support because of all the things that it has cost me.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 10, 2014)

In some respects yes - it would have been easier to do the line of work in the marine science field I wanted to - deep underwater research/diving/filming / Arctic/Antarctic research - it would have involved doing cave/ice diving & extreme environments and for that, one has to be in top physical condition.


----------

